
Show HN: Private time tracking software that helps improve your productivity - andrew1123
https://getmetame.com/
======
andrew1123
Creator here.

Have you ever wondered about the time you spent being productive? Two years
ago, I learnt of Elon Musk’s 80-hour work weeks. I reflected on my own
productivity and realized the huge amount of time I spent on social media,
news articles and YouTube. I began searching for tools to monitor my computer
usage.

During my search, I came across many automatic time tracking tools that were
either too complicated or lacked the features I desired. Employee surveillance
and time billing tools were an overkill for my needs and many solutions were
cloud based, which presented privacy concerns.

I decided to build my own automatic time tracking solution. For language
familiarity, I used .NET for the data collection layer with SQLite for the
database. The UI layer was built using Angular5 served via an Electron app.
SignalR was used for real-time data updates and d3.js was used for charting.

After two years of development, the app is now ready. To ensure privacy, data
collection and processing happen locally. The UI was designed to be simple and
intuitive. Charts are animated and updated in real-time for extra polish.

While I have not reached Muskian levels of productivity yet, I’ve gained
valuable insights and awareness as to how I spend my time.

Hope you guys like it! Any feedback is welcome.

